# trails at windrock



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

looking for trails with mud and something you can see sights on nothing thats real hard to ride on post pics if you have them thanks


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Not sure if you have been there before but, I can tell you the place has serious rock trails. In my opinion, the trails are rated for rock crawlers not ATV's. You will find blue trails where you will need help. Like black trails at Hatfield McCoy. Not saying they are impossible but an inexperienced rider will pucker up big time.


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

im just trying to find a good place to take my soon to be wife i no alot of places won't let you ride double


----------

